# MSI GTX580 Lightning Xtreme Edition



## schneiderbernd (17. Mai 2011)

Wie VRZone berichtet, möchte MSI zur nächsten Computex 2011 eine neue Lightning Variante in Form einer Xtreme Editition vorstellen. Diese wird mit einem schwarzen Kühler und blauen Lüftern bestückt sein. Taktraten sind noch keine bekannt, sie werden sich aber wohl im Breich der "kleinen" Schwester bewegen,vielleicht sogar etwas darüber. Bekannt ist schon jetzt, das die Karte über 3072MB Speicher verfügt, sowie einen eigenen Temperatursensor der vor Überhitzung der Karte schützen soll, so das man ohne Gefahr das mögliche an Übertaktung rausholen kann ohne das dabei die Karte "abraucht", dies kommt auch weniger erfahrenen Usern zu gute. Desweiteren wird sie wie ihre "kleine" Schwester über 16Phasen verfügen und die Lüfter eine "Entstaubungsfunktion" bieten-wie effektiv und genau das funktionieren soll wird man sehen.
Ein Preis ist bisher auch noch nicht bekannt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle und Bild: VRZone


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: MSI GTX580 Lightning Extrem Edition*

Definitiv nett - das Teil

Generell sind ja die Twin Frozr III nochmal eine Verbesserung


----------



## facehugger (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: MSI GTX580 Lightning Extrem Edition*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Generell sind ja die Twin Frozr III nochmal eine Verbesserung


Das würde ich so nicht unbedingt stehen lassen. Hier der CB-Test zur GTX580/6970 Lightning, auf denen ja auch der TwinFrozr III werkelt:

Test: 2 x Lightning von MSI (Seite 4) - 13.05.2011 - ComputerBase

Vor allen Dingen die GTX580 ist unter Last extrem laut und erst durch manuellen Eingriff ruhig zu bekommen. Das Fazit fällt dem entsprechend nicht so toll aus...

Gruß


----------



## schneiderbernd (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: MSI GTX580 Lightning Extrem Edition*

naja nun denn das kann so oder so sehen..die Lightning ist nicht für den Silent Freak...sondern für den Enthusiasten gebaut...und dabei hat MSI auf gute Kühlung gesetzt...ein Kompromiss mit dem man leben kann...ich muß sagen das die gar nicht so laut ist...und mal verglichen mit der Referenz doch ein guter Kompromiss. Zudem muß eine entsprechende Übertaktung auch gut gekühlt werden ..da hat MSI mit dem Twin Frozer3 saubere Arbeit geleistet. Ich hatte insgesamt 4 Hersteller hier u.a. die Asus Cu, die Sparkle...und möchte die MSI auf keinsten mehr hergeben..allein die Verarbeitung...aber Vordergründig die Leistung ist überragend!

Was die Extreme angeht bin ich eher nicht so begeistert...da mir die Kühler Lüfter Kombi zu verspielt daher kommt..gerade das dezente(aber hochwertig wirkende) gefällt mir bei der Lightning...nuja 3GB Speicher werden die wenigsten brauchen...einzig der Temperatur Sensor ist etwas sinnvolles.
Zumal die Karte zu spät kommt...genauso wie die Asus Matrix...bis die Karten verfügbar sind und das zu einem erträglichen Preis steht der Nachfolger schon in den Startlöchern.


----------



## B3RG1 (17. Mai 2011)

Schwarz und blau 
Sieht verdammt schick aus


----------



## facehugger (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: MSI GTX580 Lightning Extrem Edition*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> .ein Kompromiss mit dem man leben kann


 oder man greift halt manuell ein, *wenn* die Lautstärke eine Rolle spielt... Nur sind halt die TwinFrozr III für mich nicht gleich "generell" eine Verbesserung zum TF II, wie Bumblebee anmerkte

Gruß


----------



## Gnome (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: MSI GTX580 Lightning Extrem Edition*

au Backe....das Design issn Rückschritt. Wie sieht das denn aus?


----------



## schneiderbernd (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: MSI GTX580 Lightning Extrem Edition*

ja ich habe meine bereits auf 30% gestellt...TFII zu TFIII kann ich nicht beurteilen...muß nur sagen das der Kühler verdammt effektiv ist und die Karte Kühl hält.


----------



## facehugger (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: MSI GTX580 Lightning Extrem Edition*



Gnome schrieb:


> au Backe....das Design issn Rückschritt. Wie sieht das denn aus?


 Mir hat die "alte" GTX580 TwinFrozr II auch deutlich besser gefallen. Wirkt irgendwie wertiger:

MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die schneidet auch beim Thema Lautstärke deutlich besser ab:

Handverlesen und am Limit: MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II OC im Test - Lautstärke Gesamtbetrachtung: Schalldruck (dB(A)) (Seite 10)

Gruß


----------



## Aradisa (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: MSI GTX580 Lightning Extrem Edition*

Also die blauen Lüfter sind auch nicht mein Ding,wirken zu verspielt,
könnte aber sein das die Karte auf dem Bild ein Vorserienmodell ist,
und die finale Karte wieder schwarze Lüfter hat.
Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert,was ist die "Entstaubungsfunktion"


----------



## Edelbock (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: MSI GTX580 Lightning Extrem Edition*

Also wenn mann sich des Bild von der Verpackung in gross anschaut sieht man dass die Lüfter wohl in beide richtungen drehen können,
dadurch wenn der lüfter umgekehrt dreht soll er warscheinlich den Staub aus und von den Kühlrippen saugen... aber ob das wohl so gut funktioniert bezweifel ich mal


----------



## Hansaplast (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: MSI GTX580 Lightning Extrem Edition*



Gnome schrieb:


> au Backe....das Design issn Rückschritt. Wie sieht das denn aus?



Das sehe ich genau so.
Warum nicht die Abdeckung aus Alu blau eloxiert mit schwarzen Lüftern ?


----------



## Pumpi (18. Mai 2011)

Ja das Design ist eher mau,

aber die Power dürfte abnormal gut sein, speziell wenn man dafür noch einen Wakü'ler bekommt.

Ich könnte mir sogar gut vorstellen das dieses ausgereizte Ding, hart geOced, gar nichtmal so weit weg von der Leistung der ersten highend 28nm Graka's sein muß. Bleibt natürlich abzuwarten wie viel Luft letztere noch haben werden.

Wenn man desweiteren davon ausgeht das die ersten Karten der Next Gen eh wieder nur mit 2GB kommen, dann ist so eine Karte zu einem so späten Zeitpunkt des Lebenszyklus gar nicht so verkehrt.

Schön ist auch das DX11 bleibt und die Karte somit nicht gleich in einem halben Jahr wieder komplett veraltet ist


----------



## jayzee1980 (18. Mai 2011)

Die Farbgebung ist gelungen, ordentliche Lüfter sind auch vorhanden, 3 GByte Speicher ist extrem viel (aber richtige Zocker werden jedes Mbyte benötigen).

Einzig negativ bleibt der Preis ca. 400 EUR.


----------



## schneiderbernd (18. Mai 2011)

400€?..die wird wohl mal locker bei 500€ starten..
..Farbgebung gelungen..bäh..und wer braucht schon 3GB?.. nojo..


----------



## Pumpi (18. Mai 2011)

> und wer braucht schon 3GB?..


 
Wenn im 28nm Zeitalter jede gehobene Karte mit 2GB ausgestattet wird, was mMn sehr warscheinlich ist, dann wird es auch das ein oder andere Spiel geben das auf mindestens 2GB @ FullHD @ max Optik setzt.

Wer dann nur 1,5GB Vram hat mag viel Rohpower haben, aber trotzdem ein Problem 

Wenn man sich mal die bekannten Vram Fresser anschaut wie Metro/Stalker/Crysis/Shogun2/F1 2011 und deren Vram Verbrauch, dann weiß man das der nächste Schritt an deutlicher BQ Verbesserung bzw deutliche Texturverbesserung mit Sicherheit nicht mit 1,5GB zu stemmen ist.


----------



## schneiderbernd (19. Mai 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Wenn im 28nm Zeitalter jede gehobene Karte mit 2GB ausgestattet wird, was mMn sehr warscheinlich ist, dann wird es auch das ein oder andere Spiel geben das auf mindestens 2GB @ FullHD @ max Optik setzt.
> 
> Wer dann nur 1,5GB Vram hat mag viel Rohpower haben, aber trotzdem ein Problem
> 
> Wenn man sich mal die bekannten Vram Fresser anschaut wie Metro/Stalker/Crysis/Shogun2/F1 2011 und deren Vram Verbrauch, dann weiß man das der nächste Schritt an deutlicher BQ Verbesserung bzw deutliche Texturverbesserung mit Sicherheit nicht mit 1,5GB zu stemmen ist.


 Wenn es soweit ist werde ich diese Karte haben..doch zur Zeit ist soviel Speicher wohl nur bei Downsampling angebracht und Auflösungen über Full HD!


----------



## Hrsk (19. Mai 2011)

Vor allem.... den Twin 2 mit dem 3er auf diese Weise zu vergleichen is ein bischen schwach .... a takten die kärtchen mit dem 3er was schneller ... b sind die karten alle mit einem eig lüfter profile ausgestattet .... um also zu sagen welcher kühler der bessere ist .... müsste man ein gleich getaktetes system mit identischer lüfterdrehzahl vergleichen ! 

wenn jemand die möglichkeit hat  ergebnisse würden mich auch brennend interessieren !!!


bzw. muss ich auch zugeben... das ich den 2er nicht kenne ... und da am 3er abgesehen von der abdeckung zumindest am propeller design etwas gemacht wurde vllt ein vergleich der leistung bei gleicher lautstärke erfolgen sollte ... 

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein 3er der auf potenteren karten gebaut wird nur marketing is und schlechter is als der 2er


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2011)

Endstaubungsfunktion? Das würde mich mal wirklich interessieren!


----------



## TerrorTomato (22. Mai 2011)

Ich denke die Entstaubungsfunktion ist einfach nur das die Lüfter sich in die Andere richtung drehen. Kann man gut auf der Verpackung erkennen.


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: MSI GTX580 Lightning Extrem Edition*



facehugger schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unbedingt stehen lassen. Hier der CB-Test zur GTX580/6970 Lightning, auf denen ja auch der TwinFrozr III werkelt:
> 
> Test: 2 x Lightning von MSI (Seite 4) - 13.05.2011 - ComputerBase
> 
> ...


 
Dem möchte ich mal so wiedersprechen... Ich hab die Karte und bin eig. sehr zufrieden damit. Wirklich sehr laut wird die auch nicht, meine GTX280 hab ich schon wesentlich lauter erlebt... 

Ob die 3GB RAM auf der Xtreme Sinn machen, steht auf nem anderen Blatt, vllt. bei Auflösungen > 1920... Sonst gehts da wohl eher um den ePenis... xD


----------

